# Can Pheasants/quail see at night?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I was just wondering, can pheasants or quail see at night? I ask because I saw some quail get into a tree tonight as it was getting dark and a few pheasants in an area just before it was to dark to see, and wondered if they move around at all at night or can see at night?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You better believe it!

Most birds are active during the day and roost at night. But that doesn't mean they can't see at night. We used to try and sneak up on pheasants roosted it trees at night and shoot them with pellet guns when I was a kid. After a few times of us rousting them off the roost they got to where you couldn't get within a hundred yards of them without flying off into the dark. Turkeys are extremely good at pegging you in the dark too. Trying to get close to a roost tree in the morning can be very difficult.


----------

